# Soundserver arts startet nicht



## cesupa (21. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab mir grad Suse Linux 10.0 neu installiert mit KDE als Desktop. Jetzt hab ich aber noch immer das Problem, dass ich mir keine Musik anhören kann. Als ich dann das erste Mal im Kontrollzentrum den Sound konfigurieren wollte, gab mir Linux einen Fehler aus, er könne arts nicht starten. Daraufhin hab ich arts neu installiert und der Fehler kam nicht mehr. Nur leider konnte ich noch immer keine Musik hören, also hab ich mal den Soundtest im Kontrollzentrum ausprobiert. Nachdem Linux den soundserver startete erhielt ich prompt eine Meldung vom crashmanager: 

Das Programm Soundserver (artsd) ist abgestürzt und hat das Signal 11 (SIGSEGV) veranlasst.

Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Gruß
cesupa


----------

